
Can’t Prioritize? Tips to Prioritize Your Day - billatberlocks
https://medium.com/@billdinh/feel-out-of-control-3-tips-to-priotize-your-day-735be650053c
======
billatberlocks
The #2 biggest problem our users have is they don’t know how to prioritize
their day. Here are 3 tips to do so.

Hope it helps other Founders.

